

Stanford's Introduction to AI course begins October 10th - makuchaku
http://robots.stanford.edu/cs221/schedule.html?utm_source=adomado.com&utm_medium=appdok&utm_campaign=platform

======
makuchaku
I am definitely attending it online! Anyone on the list interested?

------
sammytammy
Great news!

